# how to used my dedicated video card [sony vaio C series] [HELP]



## kokorokoko (Apr 3, 2012)

hello techsupport team and all forumers..

I have problem with my sony vaio c series for almost a year now on how to switch my graphics to my dedicated 1Gb Video Card. I try playing online games and do some PVP's but everytime i used control my videocard( iguess) beeps and hangs my pc. I am afraid doing experiments on my own without prior advice (lack of confidence) maybe it will make a disaster with my laptop..
Is their a driver to install in order to used my ATI 1Gb? Btw my system performance is only 5.4 ;/ which is very very bad. When checking dxdiag i found out the used chip in display in my built in intel Video card.











here is my specs
Intel Core i5-2410M Processor 2.30GHz with Turbo Boost up to 2.90GHz
14-inch WXGA (1366 x 76
Genuine Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit
4GB RAM
AMD Radeon HD 6630M 1GB VRAM switchable to Intel HD Graphics 3000
500GB HDD

i appreciate your help and answers


more power!


koko


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Have you tried changing the switchable graphics settings?

Right-Click on the empty desktop and select *Switchable Graphics*

If no option then open CCC and check the switchable graphics section. What are the settings?


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Failing the above advice check in your BIOS for settings to enable PCI GPU's


----------



## kokorokoko (Apr 3, 2012)

makinu1der2 said:


> Have you tried changing the switchable graphics settings?
> 
> Right-Click on the empty desktop and select *Switchable Graphics*
> 
> If no option then open CCC and check the switchable graphics section. What are the settings?


in switchable graphics you can choose either battery saving or high performance
here is the pic










even though i choose the high performance for gaming and everytime i play online and do some pvp it will hang for a seconds and beeps....


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

What is the model number of the laptop?

Has the fan and vents been cleaned lately? How are the graphics card temps?


----------



## kokorokoko (Apr 3, 2012)

A1tecice said:


> Failing the above advice check in your BIOS for settings to enable PCI GPU's


maybe i will try this. but can you give me some instructions sir on how to go to the bios?
what should i enter (while restarting) [for sony]



tnx

koko


----------



## kokorokoko (Apr 3, 2012)

makinu1der2 said:


> What is the model number of the laptop?
> 
> Has the fan and vents been cleaned lately? How are the graphics card temps?


Model = "VPCCA15FG"

for the fun and vents sir i think its working properly and i never open my laptop but every time the usage is HIGH specially playing online games with two ~three launchers the fun started to blow more spins and you can feel the heat from the vents...

i dunno how to check the temps of the graphic cards can you teach me how?


tnx

koko


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

CCC may show the temps of not you can try GPU-Z to get the graphics card temp.


----------



## kokorokoko (Apr 3, 2012)

here is my SS.. 

using intel









sensors with 1 online games









for my dedicated..









sensors with online games (doesnt work ;( )











and i notice the usage of the ATI is not working eventhough i already change the switchable graphics to HIGH ;(


----------



## kokorokoko (Apr 3, 2012)

bump!


;/


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Try checking the Sony Support site for any driver updates.

Support for VPCCA15FG : C Series : VAIO™ Notebook : Sony Asia Pacific


----------



## kokorokoko (Apr 3, 2012)

sir i check device manage and their is missing *BASE SYSTEM DEVICE!*


----------



## kokorokoko (Apr 3, 2012)

sir i downloaded a new version of Graphics Driver (AMD) Update version 8.850.5.3000_8.15.10.2476 from the link you gave

and after this one i check in GPU techpower up if my ATI is working but still nothing works

what i found out that if you re-run assestment of your PC the GPU is working and after completing the assessment it will go back like before

check my SS

*when running computer assessment* my









_*after finish running assessment*_


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

The *Base System Device* would be the card readers. You can get that download from the link also.

Do you still have the same problem when playing a game? 

Leave GPU-Z open in the background and monitor the temps while gaming


----------



## kokorokoko (Apr 3, 2012)

yes sir i still have the problem when playing online games =(

and also sir about the GTU as i see the running core is c0 and c1 and my processor is core i5 is this normal?


----------



## kokorokoko (Apr 3, 2012)

up

help pls


----------



## kokorokoko (Apr 3, 2012)

anybody outhere?

a friend of mine said maybe my BIOS! ????

please help appreciate a lot... 

tnz


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Have you checked in the BIOS under the graphics section?

Are there any option for the Switchable Graphics that you can change? Not all models have that function depending on manufacturer and BIOS version.


----------



## kokorokoko (Apr 3, 2012)

hello sir..

sorry for the late reply

i check my BIOS but their is no option for graphics only virtualization technology [enable]. A friend of mine said [disable] that option coz if you enable that option the graphics is using is inside the processor. But after Saving and EXIT the BIOS my windows failed to start "a recent hardware or software change might be the cause"


still my dedicated (GPU) is not working...:sad::sad::sad::sad::sad:


----------



## kokorokoko (Apr 3, 2012)

up up up


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

> i check my BIOS but their is no option for graphics only virtualization technology [enable]. A friend of mine said [disable] that option coz if you enable that option the graphics is using is inside the processor. But after Saving and EXIT the BIOS my windows failed to start "a recent hardware or software change might be the cause"
> 
> Change this setting back to the default value (which is enabled) should have no affect on your issue.


Have you loaded the latest BIOS update? At this point I would recommend that you try this.

There was an update done that Enables Hybrid Graphics Fixed mode.


> This program will update BIOS to version R0242V2 will have the following improvements:
> 
> - Improved battery life.
> - Enabled Hybrid Graphics Fixed mode.


BIOS Update version R0242V2 : Download : Sony Asia Pacific


----------

